# concrete form sizes?



## xtal_01 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, I am not a contractor but I am designing my own house and acting as my own general contractor.

I just got my permit and the framer laughed at me. I made the rooms even dimensions ... which makes the concrete wall below odd dimensions.

He said design it to the whole foot ... hmmmmm .... how when you have an 8" wall?

I know (or was told) standard concrete wall form sections come in 24" width.

Assuming an 8" wall, is there a 16" section to put in the outter wall so the inner dimensions can be to a whole ft or an 8" section to put on the inner wall or ???

Also, how big are corner forms. Just looking off pictures, if the inner forms extend say 12" (guessing) from the corner then do the outer ones extend say 20" so they meet?

I just want to make is simple for the concrete contractor.

Thanks .... Mike


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

No one makes it simple for us!

Depending in the forms, take advanced as an example, 24" is the largest, but also have smaller sizes. Your basement is what it is, it will be built as per plan


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If your concrete contractor wants you to change your design to make it easier on him, find another one.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You would have to know which forming system your contractor was working with to design it to the forming system. Since that is not the case 99% of the time, build it to standard modular dimensions.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

a good set of forms contains fillers.
design it however you want...
were able to adapt and build it :whistling


----------



## xtal_01 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Thanks so much !*

Although I have built all my life ( dad was in real estate ... I can't count the # of houses he bought and "we" fixed then flipped).

Starting with a clean sheet of paper is a lot different.

We are extremely tight on our budget so by buying materials and doing a lot of the interior work we might just come in at budget.

On top of making sure I meet the usual building codes, in VT we have very strict Energy Codes! I am using a program called ResCheck to make sure the house meets them.

I am on rock so although the framing sub keeps telling me not to worry, I am putting in radon vent tubes below the pad.

Here is a link to the house web site:

http://mikeandmariasnewhouse.shutterfly.com

Thanks .... Mike


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

If you plans are approved and follow all required codes then open the bidding for the foundation.

If it is a pain in the ass job, you will get the correct pricing from your bids.

A concrete wall guy with a proper set of forms will have all sizes he needs to make the corners work out.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Of you could just use an ICF form which is very easy to adjust to any size foundation without hassle


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

My suggestions would be to;

1. Hire a home designer.....if that is not in the budget.

or

2. Find a plan online that you like and use that for a basis or core plan to work off of.

or

3. If you really decide to draw/design your own, don't worry so much about the small things/measurements, just try to keep it to round feet and inches. Most qualified contractors are used to working with this and can handle it. I cannot ever remember working on a job where the measurements are in feet only. 

4. Most important......MAKE SURE EVERYONE (ALL SUBS) HAVE THE SAME PLAN.

Good Luck.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

x4or 5 or 6. If someone finds a job too dificult because it doen't work to their form boards then they need more form boards or you need a different concrete contractor. Not every house is modular, in fact very few are, and if they're modular on the outside they aren't on the inside


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

from the OP's link:

We finally got some numbers from builders last week. There was a WIDE range of prices that came in, so we visited several lumber yards to get actual material costs and that was really helpful. We were shooting for a $200,000 budget but unfortunately, the numbers are coming in more between the $250,000-$300,000 mark. 

It looks like we can save some money if Michael does part of the work himself. Michael has also been writing letters to major building material companies to see if they might donate some materials or give us a discount. If anyone else has ideas of how to save money, we're open to suggestions! 


The OP states he is not a contractor. Not sure why this post hasn't been shut down by a mod.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> The OP states he is not a contractor. Not sure why this post hasn't been shut down by a mod.


Not all of the mods have the time/energy to read every single thread on the forum daily. If you see something that you feel is inappropriate, click on the flag below the poster's avatar and submit a report. That sends a notification to all of the moderators. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

